# Removing a mobile home wall.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I think you need someone on site to look this over, anyone here would just be guessing.
Got at least a picture?


----------



## chels (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are those just 1X studs? No double top plate?


----------



## chels (Mar 22, 2013)

Are you referring to the pieces of wood at the top? Those are just decorative pieces of trim that cover where the two sides join together. There was a thin trim over those but my husband tore it all down and filled the seam with foam filler awhile back because the gap was large. I think the home either settled or was not pieced together well.


----------

